# New Sneakers



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Just received my new tire rim combo from ATV Outfitters. Great guys. Great price. 28" Swamps on STI HD2E Rims. Have yet to run them but this weekend she will get dirty.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good man!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

S.H.A.R.P. Thom. Look'n good..


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good lookin rzr! I like the white and blue


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. They will get the test tomorrow.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Doesn't look bad. I like the color also.


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

looks good i just order some 30 silver backs for mine


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice RZR! Looks sweet!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

grizz660muddin said:


> looks good i just order some 30 silver backs for mine


Post of pic of that ride. Love that colr and i bet it looks sick with the backs


----------



## sidejobs (Apr 22, 2012)

how do they ride?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good I love my swamp lites


----------

